# Any update to the Residencia Fiasco?



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I'm going to bite the bullet on Friday and renew my expired residencia in Baza.

So....what's the current state of play in terms of the nonsense I've got to produce?

I'm going to take:
1. Old card
2. NIE
3. Padron
4. Passport
5. Social Security card
6. Proof of business status
7. Bank statement
8. Utility Bill
9. Birth certificate

I can't see the point of photos any more......though I haven't _totally_ ruled that out yet.

So....anything else?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I'm going to bite the bullet on Friday and renew my expired residencia in Baza.
> 
> So....what's the current state of play in terms of the nonsense I've got to produce?
> 
> ...




you're not _supposed to_ need photos.................but well you know

all you _should _ need is the old card & your _vida laboral_ & passport - but I'd take all you list & several copies too - not forgetting the completed form & a photocopy of that too

not to mention written permission from the _bisabuela_ 


have a look here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/114323-changes-residency-requirements-uk-other-eu-citizens-spain-april-2012-a.html#post862874 there's a copy of an e-mail mrypg had from the Ayuntamiento

when you've done it, let us know how you got on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/120835-changes-residency-requirements-specific-examples.html#post857852


good luck...................


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Is there anywhere I can download the form from Lynn?

Or will they have changed the bloody thing before I get there?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Is there anywhere I can download the form from Lynn?
> 
> Or will they have changed the bloody thing before I get there?


if they haven't changed it in the past few weeks it's the EX18 I think

look at the _forms, education etcetcetc_........ sticky - you can download it there


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Just make sure you tick the ' permanent residencey ' box.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Thanks Lynn and Richard!

Looks like it'll be next week now as an urgent job has just come in....but I'll keep you posted on what happens!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

XTreme said:


> I'm going to bite the bullet on Friday and renew my expired residencia in Baza.
> 
> So....what's the current state of play in terms of the nonsense I've got to produce?
> 
> ...


You omitted the brown envelope!!!


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> You omitted the brown envelope!!!


When I did mine last October in Baza you did need photo`s even though all you get now is an A4 size sheet of paper you do not get a card anymore but they need the photo`s for their records:clap2::clap2:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The lady in the travel agency told my wife, that a foreigner produced a recently issued credit card size, N.I.E. !!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hepa said:


> The lady in the travel agency told my wife, that a foreigner produced a recently issued credit card size, N.I.E. !!


You get the ID card type if you are NOT EU citizen. My m=i=l is US so has the ID card type. SWMBO and I both have Spanish Driving licences which also act as IDs and carry the NIE. It may also be that the said foreigner had crafted one of his own.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> You get the ID card type if you are NOT EU citizen. My m=i=l is US so has the ID card type. SWMBO and I both have Spanish Driving licences which also act as IDs and carry the NIE. It may also be that the said foreigner had crafted one of his own.


nope - some offices are now issuing credit card sized resident registration certs for EU citizens , apparently they will be issued everywhere eventually


they don't have photos on them though, so they _still_ aren't any good for ID


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> You get the ID card type if you are NOT EU citizen. My m=i=l is US so has the ID card type. SWMBO and I both have Spanish Driving licences which also act as IDs and carry the NIE. It may also be that the said foreigner had crafted one of his own.



Brugger!! there was I hoping for the return of the old type cards.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

casa99 said:


> When I did mine last October in Baza you did need photo`s even though all you get now is an A4 size sheet of paper you do not get a card anymore but they need the photo`s for their records:clap2::clap2:


Thanks for that info.....I'll get some photos done tomorrow just to be sure.

Damn....I'd better have a shave and tidy myself up then!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Thanks for that info.....I'll get some photos done tomorrow just to be sure.
> 
> Damn....I'd better have a shave and tidy myself up then!


but then you won't look like you......


----------

